# So proud of my 4 incher!



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

I want to thank Paul and the BoostFactory for the turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its a Precision PT6152 .58 a/r, 3" vband turbine and .70 a/r compressor housing.
It was going to be used on my 16v but Ive decided to scrap that project to finish up my 20v.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*

Look's good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (PITGUY)*

yes suuuuuuuhhhh


----------



## JPLengineer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*

OMFG!
The turbo is bigger than the head! When is that thing going to kick in? 6000 rpms?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*

5" inlets are where it's at.


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (JPLengineer)*

Im expecting full boost from 4500-5000rpm and redline at 8500rpm


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_5" inlets are where it's at.

















Wise ass...









my inlet size = your downpipe


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*

OMG, OMG, I WANT ONE!!!!!!!








So, will you be the one that make guys go back to T-series?








I think so

Paul


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Scirocco20v* »_Im expecting full boost from 4500-5000rpm and redline at 8500rpm

mechanical?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (the4ork)*

hidro


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (the4ork)*

Who needs GT series?









Hydro lifters. If Joel can do it on stock springs, I can do it on Supertech valves, Schrick springs and cams.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Scirocco20v* »_Wise ass...









my inlet size = your downpipe


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
















You guys actually run downpipes


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_You guys actually run downpipes









Yea "down" to the steering rack.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
You guys actually run downpipes









Only because it STINKS when you melt the brake reservior.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*

thats a small turbo


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Only because it STINKS when you melt the brake reservior.

Yeah it does!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
Yea "down" to the steering rack.









I am venting mine up through the bonnet








BF now sell Tial products....Christmas is here,bring your friends some cheer


----------



## pitcrew (Mar 26, 2003)

Cute turbo


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (BoostFactory)*

holey schit!!!!! nice hook up bf!


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (V84LNCH)*

niiiiice.. those 4 inches go a long way


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*

So .. what kinda power you expecting to get outta that thing?


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (PhReE)*

Id like to hit 600whp


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Scirocco20v* »_Id like to hit 600whp 

Peachy-keen
Plz do post dyno sheets when you do. That would be pretty


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_hidro


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (the4ork)*


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (the4ork)*

He means hydro lifters


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*

hdryo+8500
what are you doing to the head?


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (the4ork)*

looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif makes my turbo look like a pos


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_hdryo+8500
what are you doing to the head?

8500rpm is no problem on 20v and 16v with springs and that size turbo. i ran my 16vt to over 9k for a while, then backed off to 8500 and ran it the entire spring and summer. motor is still 100% and the car is actually on its way back to us to make some more power and have even more fun. just hafta have the balls to do it and not go







. 
edit: dustin, good luck with the rest of the build and have fun man!


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (oversteervw)*

Thanks man, you were my inspiration on getting this turbo. That dyno chart did it for me. 
The engine part shouldn't be too bad but the Rocco is still all in primer with no interior. That will be what takes the longest...that and saving for that damn auto tranny.

So, you guys are getting the car back? I cant wait to see what happens with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaCPiMP1n (Apr 10, 2000)

dang man, you're giving me huge turbo fevahhhh


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (oversteervw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oversteervw* »_
the car is actually on its way back to us to make some more power and have even more fun. just hafta have the balls to do it and not go







. 
edit: dustin, good luck with the rest of the build and have fun man!










Interesting.


----------



## dadsgeoisslow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*

this set up going into a rocco? or?


----------



## REMUS_ (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif makes my turbo look like a pos


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (dadsgeoisslow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dadsgeoisslow* »_this set up going into a rocco? or?


Yeah, its going into a mk2 rocco.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (oversteervw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oversteervw* »_8500rpm is no problem on 20v and 16v with springs and that size turbo. i ran my 16vt to over 9k for a while, then backed off to 8500 and ran it the entire spring and summer. motor is still 100% and the car is actually on its way back to us to make some more power and have even more fun. just hafta have the balls to do it and not go







. 
edit: dustin, good luck with the rest of the build and have fun man!









what were you doing to make power up there? most dyno sheets i've seen power always drops hard after 7500


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (the4ork)*

People are too scared to run a turbo thats efficent up there.


----------



## dadsgeoisslow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*

cool ...post some pics/when it is in... ok?


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (dadsgeoisslow)*

Ill make a thread when of a time frame when I get the engine and tranny together and installed.


----------



## dadsgeoisslow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Well, we might as well star guessing the numbers, i say [email protected], between 400-420 at that boost level.
Who's next?


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (killa)*

Id say the same thing. More towards the 420 mark.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (_Scirocco20v)*

Is that considered a BT?!?!


----------



## set (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Scirocco20v* »_Id like to hit 600whp 

Won't quite hit 600 crank HP with 50mm inlet. I'd say around 560-600 crank HP.


----------



## set (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (set)*


_Quote, originally posted by *set* »_
Won't quite hit 600 crank HP with 50mm inlet. I'd say around 560-600 crank HP.

Woops. Its actually more like 58mm, so 780 or so crank HP is the upper limit. Looks like 600whp is attainable with enough boost.


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (set)*

Turbo is rated to 680hp. Ill see how it goes, if it doesnt get me there I can always upgrade.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *jettatech* »_Is that considered a BT?!?!









Nah still a ST


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (PITGUY)*

is that bigger than a 35R?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (the4ork)*

i want a 5" inlet


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_is that bigger than a 35R?

No, same compressor but bigger turbine wheel, pretty much a 35R but not dual Ball bearing. Turbine wheel is what most people would call a stage 5.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*

damn!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*

Nice man can't wait to see the Scirocco when its done!
So when do we start on mine


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (85roccoZ400)*

Dustin, i wanna see a picture of my turbo right beside urs. post it!


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (Ddubb9965)*

Man, I packed my turbo up for storage.


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*

"Thanx, I love you sweetie"
you should pack it up in that box


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Well, we might as well star guessing the numbers, i say [email protected], between 400-420 at that boost level.
Who's next?

im gonna 'assume' all the common sense stuff will already be performed, but ill go with [email protected] Is this gonna be streetable, if so, i knock it down 20whp.


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*

come on guys, u know better than that


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*

Why would you knock it down 20whp for it being streetable?
The engine will be 
obd 1 aba block
Pauter rods
JE pistons 8.5:1 comp. ratio
polished crank
crank scraper
P&P AEB 20v head
Supertech valves 
either Schrick or Cat cams w/ valve springs
ramhorn style exhaust manifold
3" exhaust w/ cutout

For engine management I have SDS now but Im thinking of going with Autronic since thats Kevins bag and I can run more than 3bar.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (_Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Scirocco20v* »_Why would you knock it down 20whp for it being streetable?
The engine will be 
obd 1 aba block
Pauter rods
JE pistons 8.5:1 comp. ratio
polished crank
crank scraper
P&P AEB 20v head
Supertech valves 
either Schrick or Cat cams w/ valve springs
ramhorn style exhaust manifold
3" exhaust w/ cutout

For engine management I have SDS now but Im thinking of going with Autronic since thats Kevins bag and I can run more than 3bar.

i do very much like what your gonna be runnin, she'll be a beast. but to answer your question, its just that the mainstream effort it seems these days is to ice intercoolers or reservoirs, change plugs, etc etc when thats not the whp your gettin on the road. sure everyone can squeeze almost 20whp more by goin with a cutout and doin the 'dyno tricks' anyway, but on the street its not gonna be the same. Dont get me wrong, im not sayin there arent plenty of ppl just runnin their cars right on the dyno, hot lappin, and gettin off, but i just think thats one of the reasons why if its streetable, you'll lose the hp. I mean its not like your gonna run around gettin groceries with the cutout open, or ice in your AWIC reservoir, so its not like you can say 'yea its really 420whp' if you performed gimmicks to get the better dyno numbers. However, if you do just go dyno straight up, once the tuning process is completed, it would be a more prestigious accomplishment in my eyes, and others im sure, cause that would be more accurate if you had to mow someone down on the street.








Cant wait to see this pig in some vid action......


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*

Im not a dyno queen. I go to the dyno to tweak and get power. What it lays down is what it lays down. Id rather see the time slip. If I put down 300whp on pump gas thatd be fine with me. 250whp in a 2100lbs car is quick enough for street driving.


----------



## im_a_local (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*

love the title of this post....... unreal


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (im_a_local)*

ok... dammit... i broke down
i've also decided to scrap my 16v head... since i bought an AEB head today





























lukily none of the work was scheduled to start until the end of the month or early jan. since i am in no rush to get the head back b/c i wont need it until around late jan/early feb.
so, instead now im looking foward to dumping money into my AEB head.
hey scirroco, what all are you doing to yours? just springs or what? mine needs a few new intake valves, so i thought i might just go ahead and replace them all with ferrea valves along with retainers and springs...
sorry not meaning to thread jack... its just, you got me all excited about the 20valves and i know if i would have stuck with the 16 i would be yearning for 4 more!


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (the4ork)*

Its spelt Scirocco and if you read, youll see what Im going to have in the head.


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*

damn dude, that's pretty sick... who made your manifold? looks very nice.... good luck with everything!


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (illi)*

I made the manifold. I just sold it actually. Ill be making a ramhorn style for the 20v when I get some time.


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*

Is this the same as a SC61?


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (Mad Mel)*

Yes but it has a T4 turbine section


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*

good luck with your rocco. We made 406whp 323ft/lbs then broke input shaft in 020 tranny. Yeah it's pretty fast in a 2100lbs!!!
In the next couple of weeks we will introduce a never released to the public GT series turbo good for 700hp dual ball bearing. wich is what we are using in our next set up







this will be the turbo to go with..
only thing is im not sure If i will put it in the rocco or a full drag car guess winter will tell..
Keep us posted love seing fast roccos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (euroroccoT)*

sciroccos. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
gm is where it's at. stick your 4 incher in the saturn.

ps.... this guy rules ---->


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (Emilie)*

Youre giving the Scirocco the http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but I did some actual work to your car today. Tomorrow morning it moves from its spot.

BTW: the 4 incher is way too big for the Saturn, Ill have to go on the rado. 
This guy







does rock


----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (_Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Scirocco20v* »_Tomorrow morning it moves from its spot.

you're lying. you just want to take every scirocco i own away from me and hoard them at your house.








but, back on topic.. 600whp would be hot. i'm gonna start an underground gambling ring JUST so i can take bets on how long it's going to take for you to break it. "street driving". my ass.


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: So proud of my 4 incher! (Emilie)*

lol, Id like to keep your rocco. Its coming out way too nice for you









Street driving/racing...same difference. 

This car, Im not going to break too easily. Im spending money on all of the good parts. But put me in for $50, Im going to say 3 weeks before Ill break something.
BTW: got that headlight harness?


----------

